# Just had groceries delivered for the second time.......



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We're hooked now. Never going to a grocery store again. Part of my life has been returned.

Saved at least 1 hour in a store each time, with a few mouse clicks. And right now with physical distancing it's even worse. Didn't pay more than we really do either, including $8 for delivery. Using this local boutique grocery place that sources everything from local farms, several of which they own. If they're out of 1-2 items you just go and source them whenever you are out doing something else.


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hope you are tipping at least $10 if your order is large.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Don’t forget to tip your shopper 👍


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

make sure you tip


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grocery delivery is not a new concept. Years ago I resided in a home that had many stairs leading up to it, and I hated lugging my own groceries so I took advantage of the service then. During those days, orders were placed with a live agent through a call center. The only disappointment was getting produce that was lousy; bruised apples and things of that nature.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't forget to tip a big fat juicy $20


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Most of my customers, love delivery service. It's been that way since 1993, till even now, in a major pandemic.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't tip the delivery guy.

I never will either, as they now get a big fat and juicy $15 an hour minimum wage that I pay for, thanks to our last, but now dearly departed and long gone socialist government. Do you tip Fedex, UPS, the mailman, Amazon, Starbucks baristas, or the Maytag repairman ? Didn't think so........

He pulls up in a minivan, that I am standing at the curb waiting for with Mrs Ant 7. We grab the bags out of the back, and go inside by ourselves.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

We don't receive any kind of wages for our deliveries outside of tips.

We do receive mileage compensation. This is not a "wage".

Hopefully the guy you are stiffing is driving a company van and not his own van.

FedEx ups and whatever else nonsense you said does not compare to gig economy "jobs" in which you effectively drive your own car around for free, hoping that you don't stuff me again because you are entitled to free use of my time, labor and vehicle investments.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

He's a company employee using a company van.

And, if you don't like what you signed up for, don't do it. Maybe your sense of entitlement can find a home somewhere else.........


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No one said anything about liking it or not.

The comment was in reference to your apparent stiffing of your driver. Since you already made sure he's making $15 an hour and is not driving his own van, that is not the case with the rest of us.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He's a company employee using a company van.
> 
> And, if you don't like what you signed up for, don't do it. Maybe your sense of entitlement can find a home somewhere else.........


Do you know fedex or ups drivers make a year? It's between $60-120K a year plus other benefits and health insurance... You need to be luck to get those jobs.. 
You compare apples and oranges...
How do you compare fedex/ups drivers with gig drivers? You're funny!!!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Can’t stand Canadians as far as rideshare goes , %80 of the time they don’t tip , %20 of time I tolerate them and they are ok .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's because all of our disposable income went to taxes to pay for the "free" health care scam.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m only referring to rideshare here in Las Vegas , %80 of Canadians are cheap , however as people I find them friendly


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Giant a grocery store charge you up to 20$ for delivery. No tips allowed. I did it twice but did not like it because they forgot many things and the produce were bad.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My biggest fear and why I don’t order groceries—they won’t pick as good as you yourself.

so frozen dinners sure, avocados or mangos? No.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't tip the delivery guy.
> 
> I never will either, as they now get a big fat and juicy $15 an hour minimum wage that I pay for, thanks to our last, but now dearly departed and long gone socialist government. Do you tip Fedex, UPS, the mailman, Amazon, Starbucks baristas, or the Maytag repairman ? Didn't think so........
> 
> He pulls up in a minivan, that I am standing at the curb waiting for with Mrs Ant 7. We grab the bags out of the back, and go inside by ourselves.


Don't be judgey....TIP


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't tip the delivery guy.
> 
> I never will either, as they now get a big fat and juicy $15 an hour minimum wage that I pay for, thanks to our last, but now dearly departed and long gone socialist government. Do you tip Fedex, UPS, the mailman, Amazon, Starbucks baristas, or the Maytag repairman ? Didn't think so........
> 
> He pulls up in a minivan, that I am standing at the curb waiting for with Mrs Ant 7. We grab the bags out of the back, and go inside by ourselves.


Damn. I don't live anywhere near ya or your food/groceries would be thrown in the bushes, your neighbors bushes no less. Don't be surprised if your orders start taking 2+ hrs to get delivered in the future

do you tip the waitress? Cause you know she delivers your food from the kitchen to you ?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't tip the delivery guy.
> 
> I never will either, as they now get a big fat and juicy $15 an hour minimum wage that I pay for, thanks to our last, but now dearly departed and long gone socialist government. Do you tip Fedex, UPS, the mailman, Amazon, Starbucks baristas, or the Maytag repairman ? Didn't think so........
> 
> He pulls up in a minivan, that I am standing at the curb waiting for with Mrs Ant 7. We grab the bags out of the back, and go inside by ourselves.


This is meant not to offend you specifically, as generally I enjoy your comments. That being said........

I used to live in New York State, close enough to Buffalo to get many Canadians in the restaurants I worked for. One of the most popular was when I was a Corporate Trainer for Olive Garden. As you are well aware, they don't exist in Canada any longer.

During prime hockey season, we used to get buses of kids and parents for hockey events. We would FORCE the manager to include an 18% gratuity, that we would very professionally point out to them (so no surprises at the end) because as a rule, Canadians were by far the absolute worst tippers in existence.

So when I read in forums like this about Canadians not tipping, I pretty much say "meh, so what else is new?".


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> This is meant not to offend you specifically, as generally I enjoy your comments. That being said........
> 
> I used to live in New York State, close enough to Buffalo to get many Canadians in the restaurants I worked for. One of the most popular was when I was a Corporate Trainer for Olive Garden. As you are well aware, they don't exist in Canada any longer.
> 
> ...


18% gratuity added for Canadian customers. Sounds like a discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> 18% gratuity added for Canadian customers. Sounds like a discrimination lawsuit.


Well........."technically" we could add gratuity on parties of 8 or more. We explained that the group was all one; you all come in together, you all leave together, one party by our count. That's how we could get around it, especially since it ended up being a free-for-all with people venturing from table to table.

Hey it was either complain and pay it, or complain and leave and try to get seated with no call ahead at dinner with a party of sometimes 80-100 people, fat chance of that happening.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't tip the delivery guy.
> 
> I never will either, as they now get a big fat and juicy $15 an hour minimum wage that I pay for, thanks to our last, but now dearly departed and long gone socialist government. Do you tip Fedex, UPS, the mailman, Amazon, Starbucks baristas, or the Maytag repairman ? Didn't think so........
> 
> He pulls up in a minivan, that I am standing at the curb waiting for with Mrs Ant 7. We grab the bags out of the back, and go inside by ourselves.


It costs you $0 not to make morally obtuse statements like this.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He's a company employee using a company van.
> 
> And, if you don't like what you signed up for, don't do it. Maybe your sense of entitlement can find a home somewhere else.........


Hmmm I thought you were referring to Instacart. If he's an employee of the grocery store that's a different dynamic. If he literally drives up an you unload then yeah no tip is warranted. This is the only case I would say though. 15$/HR is not enough if you are driving your own vehicle.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't tip the delivery guy.
> 
> I never will either,


Hopefully someone accepts your next batch and totally ignores it, thereby increasing your delivery time by several hours.

Instacart delivery drivers don't work for the market, they work for the app company and count on tips.


----------

